# Jasper County



## 270win

Alright y'all.  Let's hear about the hunting in Jasper this season.  I'm going tomorrow afternoon to bow hunt.  Hope to score early this season.  Actually I hope to get my first bow kill.  

270win


----------



## nevamiss270

Hunted Sat and sunday.  Missed a doe sat night. Saw a fawn and jumped two others.  Alot of acorns on the ground.  Saw an armadillo too.  Hopefully i can get back down there soon.


----------



## doedoe

I did not see anything saturday morning. Mabe next week


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Not much luck with me, hunted on our club that borders Clybel and at 9:30 am had 2 hunters from the WMA trespass on our land and walk within 40 yards of my stand. What is amazing is they walked by yellow posted signs bordering our property that were posted every 40 yards to get on our land and come by me where my stand was 80 yards off the property line!!!
After getting their attention they turned and went back on the WMA. I thought it might be a good morning to hunt considering all the sign-in bow hunters on Clybel might have the deer moving towards our club property.
I guess they considered our 280 acres to be part of the Management Area. Stayed in the stand another 2 hours but didn't see a deer. Green acorns are everywhere on the ground.


----------



## 270win

I went Saturday pm. I didn't see anything.  The White Oaks are dropping like crazy now so that's where I'll be hunting the next time out.  Probably won't get back down until next Monday and Tuesday.  Good luck guys.  

270win


----------



## leo

*Acorns Acorns, everywhere*

but the deer were not where I was

Went down Sunday noon and came back today. The weather was good and it was cooler than I expected, especially in AM. 

Had a slight drizzle this AM, till @ 9 AM, but still no sightings.

I think that I prefer that the deer and I both have to "hunt for" the acorns.


Good to be back in the stand  

leo


----------



## 270win

We went to the property on Friday to cut the downed trees off of the roads.  There were quite a few. One fell while we were there!    We got to check on one of our food plots in the creek bottom,  it's coming up like gang busters.  There are acorns EVERYWHERE!!  Most are still attatched to small branches and clumps of leaves.  We also saw two fresh scrapes and a new rub.  This cool snap should kick em into high gear this week.  I'll be in the woods tomorrow.  Good luck y'all!  

270win


----------



## nevamiss270

I will be headed down on tuesday.  I'll be bringin the chain saw to clear any fallen trees.  Hopefullly the deer will be eatin up the white oaks, kuz i'll be sittin on top of em!


----------



## 270win

*Monday the 20th of September-*

Went out this morning.  It was a nice day to be in the woods.  My buddy killed one, a doe at about 8:45am.  There were 8 of em feeding through a creek bottom when he scored.  I didn't see anything at all.  Still early though.

270


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Went down to club Sunday, didn't hunt, took my 6 year old son with me to check my trail camera and do a little scouting. Lots of downed trees and found a good fresh rubline along a creek bottom. Any reason why bucks like to rub along these bottoms? Every year see rubs along this same area.
Lots of green acorns on the ground due to high wind I guess.


----------



## Joe Moran

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Went down to club Sunday, didn't hunt, took my 6 year old son with me to check my trail camera and do a little scouting. Lots of downed trees and found a good fresh rubline along a creek bottom. Any reason why bucks like to rub along these bottoms? Every year see rubs along this same area.
> Lots of green acorns on the ground due to high wind I guess.



SouthPaw,

Sounds to me like you're in the right spot. I LOVE hardwood creek bottoms.

You probably got a good one just marking his territory. Go get em!


----------



## 270win

Oh yea,  I forgot to menchion that I'm seeing scrapes everywhere now.  Most of them are in the spots where they were scraping last year.  Also found a fresh rub.  It get's my blood pumping to see some good sign like that.

Southpaw-
two years ago I hunted a scrape line that had been consistant for several years.  The persistance paid off with a nice 8 pointer on the wall.  If you're seeing a consistant scrape line year after year I'd hunt it hard.

Good luck!

Sup Joe?

270


----------



## Joe Moran

We're seeing some buck sign already as well. I don't remember seeing scrapes this early before. Almost makes me want to break out the old grunt tube.

Brandon,
You better hold out for a monster! No more "little" 11 pointers!


----------



## nevamiss270

I made it down to the woods today and made it a day of many firsts.  I got my first deer with a bow, a 4 point, which was my first buck and is the first deer taken from our property so far this year.  I shot him at 30 yds at 8:15 this morn while he fed on some white oaks.  He ran less than 20 yards.  I saw 2 more deer tonight, a doe and a buck.  She spooked because she saw my buddy move and her and the other deer took off before i could confirm he was a buck.  I could have shot the doe but she was headed straight for my buddy who has never killed a deer.  We found their tracks where they crossed the road and there was 1 set of doe and one set of big buck tracks. I'll see if i can get him next time i go down.  Will have pics of 4 pt soon!


----------



## struttinsouthern

yall hang in thier the season will get better good luck to all of yall


----------



## 270win

I agree Joe,  this is earlier than normal for seeing scrapes and rubs.  I'm going to try to hold out for a sho' nuf monster this year.      I know they're out there.

270win


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Joe Moran said:
			
		

> SouthPaw,
> 
> Sounds to me like you're in the right spot. I LOVE hardwood creek bottoms.
> 
> You probably got a good one just marking his territory. Go get em!



I hope so, every year its like clockwork as far as the rubs go in this area. This bottom runs from the WMA onto our property into pines with lots of thickets. Seems to be a good travel corridor, just waiting to get my Hoyt back from the Archery Shop- string broke and waiting for them to fix it. Hope to be in the woods this weekend!!!
db


----------



## Bone Collector

*Clybel success!*

I hunted Saturday afternoon and killed a wide 4-pointer and a button buck.  I had to react fast when I saw the 4-pointer come in because he was on the move and was going to pass through two openings on the edge of some thick pines.  I thought he was a 6-pointer because he had 3 points on the right.  However, he only had one long beam on the left.  He weighed about 150 pounds.  Then I thought the button buck was a good doe.  He weighed about 100 pounds.  I could have shot a third deer, but it looked like a fawn that had recently lost its spots.

All in all, I had a good day.  I killed two deer in one hunt with my bow.

By the way!  There are rubs and scrapes starting to pop up good already.


----------



## leo

*Glad to hear that some in Jasper are having success*

I hunted Monday thru Thurs AM, all in the morning from dawn to 11AM, and did not see a deer from my stand. The spot is a hardwood grove that is loaded with acorns and has been a producer for years  

We had a "thinning cut" last year that changed the area I hunt quite a bit and that coupled with the abundance of acorns seem to be limiting my sightings this year, although the tracks are still there.

I'm finding many muscidines, ripe and on the ground.

The weather, except for the wind, was great love the cool mornings for bow hunting  

leo


----------



## GA DAWG

Stayed at my club in jasper county this week,but didnt hunt it.I hunted cedar creek and BF grant.They are thinning the timber out on my club started cutting last monday.I did make a trip or two around the property and saw a few deer.I probably want hunt it untill gun season.


----------



## nevamiss270

Hey GA dawg do you hunt on the property of 300 where they are thinning trees? Thats just right around the corner from me


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*Huntin Club clear cut*

Ga.Dawg they came into our club two or three weeks ago and clear cut the fool out of it only trees left was those that had stands in them. So I been huntin clayton water auttory. So it looks like Ill bring out the ole 3006 with 125 grain and hunt long shots this year.   But can't get upset


----------



## GA DAWG

Nevamiss,That would probably be it.Its on 300 and they just started thinning monday.I believe it will help us out alot.We have hunted that property for 24 years.Now It will kinda be like a new peace of ground.Where do you hunt?


----------



## leo

*Fyi*

Last year during rifle season they did some thinning on a 250acre section of our land off 11. I hunted the area during the cut, staying on the part of the land they were not working on and saw plenty of deer. They did not always work all weekend. 
It has been my experience that the logging has a minimal effect on the deer and they still browse/move around them.

Of course, as when any activity is going on around you while you are hunting you need to be EXTRA careful and hunt safely  

This year I am hunting the same area and the patterns have changed so it's kinda like learning a new hunt land  

leo


----------



## nevamiss270

GA Dawg - I hunt off 300 about a mile past the kaolin mine on the left towards town.  The entrance to our club is right where the road turns to the left.  Its the bang bang huntin club.  We had 150 of our 400 acres clearcut 3 years ago - talk about like a new piece of property.  It wasnt too good the first year but now the clearcut has grown up and is holding ALOT of deer.  I have seen more deer this season so far than i did all year last season. I took a 4 point on the 20th and have seen 5 or 6 does and 1 other buck. There were a good # of scrapes and a few rubs last time i was down there.  Will be going down there tomorow for an afternoon hunt.  I'll let yall know how i do!


----------



## hnter270

im goin to the club today to hunt afternoon, well whats left of it, and night time. ill keep postin on whats goin on at the ol huntin club.


----------



## nevamiss270

Went to the club yesterday - i didnt see anything but hnter270 shot at a doe.  He zipped it right over her back.  Lots of sign - rubs cracpes tracks etc...  Ripe acorns are falling too.  Probably wont get down again till gun opener.


----------



## 270win

*I hunted yesterday afternoon....*

I decided to hunt a food plot in a creek bottom.  It's surrounded by privet thickets and poplar trees.  I got settled in at about 4:30 and I heard deer crossing the creek and walking those trails until dark.  I only actually saw one deer, a big doe, but she was 50 yards out.    She just stopped long enough to look at the food plot (a minute or so) and just kept going.  That is definatly not the food source to be hunting over on our club till November.  She didn't have any interest in the food plot at all.  My buddy who was also down there hunting had deer all around him but they were too far away on a hardwood ridge.  That's where I'll be on Tuesday, Gonna try to go all day.  Our big food plot is coming up like crazy.  It's still early and the rut is in front of us.  Comon' muzzle loader season.  

270win


----------



## bilgerat

*s jasper*

I hunt in south jasper off hwy83 near the river. havent seen much buck sign yet. only one little rub tree. hunted sunday over white oak acorns. no  luck . Ill be back after I hunt bf grant saturday. they select cut our land 2 years ago and its so thick now its hard to find a 20 yard shot!


----------



## hnter270

nevamiss270 said:
			
		

> Went to the club yesterday - i didnt see anything but hnter270 shot at a doe.  He zipped it right over her back.  Lots of sign - rubs cracpes tracks etc...  Ripe acorns are falling too.  Probably wont get down again till gun opener.



yeah i know i missed. she came trottin through about 715 right at dark. i waited a little to see if she looked back for ol sneaky pete but i couldnt see or hear no more deer.  i got deer fever, since it was my first ever bow hunt, and she ran between a tree and i saw brown and twack-missed by 2in- screamed a naughty word and she stopped running!  : thats right she stopped and looked at me. my quiver was hangin on my stand cause i hadnt got it on my bow yet. she blew at me when i grabbed an arrow. then 20 min later she circled me and ran off after blowing 4 or 5 times at me. i was so mad, but figured they call it hunting not killin! yeah right....ill get her next time..


----------



## bilgerat

*Buck Sign*

I hunted sat & sun with no luck but I did find some new buck sign. I found 8 rub trees ,2 scrapes and a huge track in the road near my stand. bring on smokepole season! I need to throw some led!


----------



## hnter270

nice sign all you need now is a trail cam then shoot that deer


----------



## bilgerat

*only if*

I have a trail cam photo from a year ago in the same area but I dont know if its the same buck.Ill scan it and post it later. then Ill post a photo of him in the back of my truck!


----------



## bilgerat

*photo*

so how big do you think this guy is? photo is from last year in  the middle of november


----------



## nevamiss270

I'll be down there tomorow for m/l.  Anybody been down there lately?


----------



## GA DAWG

I want be going till next week.Do some coon hunting down there thursday and friday.Then break out the deer rifle saturday morning.


----------



## leo

*nevamiss270*

I hunted this am, was nice except windy and no deer  

Looks like a lot of hunters were heading down on 212 as I came back a few min ago. Maybe there will be a lot of smoke in the morning  

leo


----------



## nevamiss270

I hunted today am and pm.  I saw no deer but my dad saw 2 does and my buddy shot his first deer ever.  He shot a doe that was about 80lbs.  He shot it with a bow and hit it faarrr back and we had to track it about 250 yards through an overgrown clearcut.  I am covered it briar cuts.  Will be down there next fri m/l hunting then break out the ol 270 on sat!


----------



## leo

*Tell your buddy CONGRATS*

and sounds like y'all did a fine tracking job to recover tthe doe  

leo


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Bow hunted Sat. a.m. for about 4 hours in hardwood bottom with millions of whiteoaks dropping. Too hot and way too many bugs, I think I need A thermacell. Seen more deer on the drive down to the club than in the stand. Did see the 1st scape of the season and some small rubs. Ready to put down the bow and p/u the rifle!!


----------



## Timbo

*Hello*

Enjoyed reading your comments and looking forward to posting soon.I gave up bow hunting and fish 3 years ago,but reading makes me miss the action.But went this week end for muzzle and going back wed evening and will come back home fri afternoon then-go back and stay till sunday.


----------



## 270win

I hunted this afternoon.  They were moving good but I never did actually see a deer.  It's still awfully thick out there, those three hurricanes really made it difficult to see much for all the fallen and bent over trees. I did hear two shots on neighboring clubs.  If I had been about 100 yards up from the tree I was in today, I'd have probably scored.  On the drive home I saw a deer on the side of the road, as I passed he looked up.  This was the biggest live buck I've ever seen.  Absolutely huge!!  He was standing on the side of Hwy, 11 right at I-20.  I'm going back on Thursday to hunt all day.  Looks like I'll get to hunt Saturday too, the weather looks like it's gonna be good.  

270win


----------



## bilgerat

hwy 11 and I-20 ....hmmmm..  where bouts jasper you hunt?


----------



## 270win

Bilgerat,
I hunt off of Jeffries road and Post road which is off of 142....

I went back down for another evening hunt last night.  No luck.  It seemed like a deer killin' afternoon but I guess the deer didn't realize it!  

Sat in a creek bottom under some water oaks, the deer have been through there, just not while I'm around  

It's early though.  Saturday a.m. should be good.  I'm sitting in the same spot but this time with my Marlin .45-70.  I took it to Clybell yesterday to make sure its still on....1" high at 100yds.  I'm ready to get the monkey off my back!


----------



## bilgerat

*45-70!*

man your ready if'n a elephant walks by!...good luck. Ill be In south jasper off 83. near the peidmont. I hope my 30-06 is still on I havent had a chance to shoot it this season>


----------



## 270win

Yea, I agree it's overkill but they never run when I shoot em' with the Marlin.    Good luck tomorrow guys, the morning looks like the best hunt.  Hopefully I'll have a picture of me with Bullwinkle to post on the braggin board!


----------



## 270win

*Hunted opening day....*

Saw three deer at about 7:30am.  A small 4 pointer chasing 2 does in some privet thickets.  Watched em' about 15 minutes and that was all I saw for the morning hunt.  I got down about 10:00 or so.  I didn't hear much shooting this morning which was kinda strange for a cold opening day.... : 

Got back in the woods at 3:30 this afternoon.  I saw one doe at 4:00 and decided to take her home with me.     I shot her from about 70 yards with my .270 at 4:15.  She just rolled over, jumped up, ran 15 yards and piled up.  I'm guessing she weighed about 80 pounds.

I found a fresh rub on a BIG cedar tree.    Looks like a big boy doing the damage to that tree.  Hopefully I can find out just how big...

270win


----------



## leo

*Spent a few great days in the woods*

last week, the only real chance on meat in the freezer was a large spike Tuesday eve. The young healthy spike came within about 30yds of me and I had my CVA sights set on a perfect front neck shot  (the absolute only killing shot I had due to the thickness of the brush) , but with my eyes and the lack of the pinpoint accuracy of my MZ I had to pass on the shot  

The spike, although he spotted me, never got excited and after a brief staring contest browsed off thru the woods 

I'm also starting to see rubs and social scraps, reckon we might have a good rut this year??. 

Opening morn (rifle) was fantastic, 45deg and not as damp as Friday morn, and the wind held off till late in the morn, really enjoyed the being bundled up in the woods, except of course no deer, 

None were seen by 3 other hunters in the woods, 2 adults and a youngster 

leo


----------



## GA DAWG

Not many deer sighted on my club.They are still thinning the timber and work 5 days a week from daylight till dark.They said they would be done by opening day but they are not.They have hauled 106 loads and said they like about 140 more.Whew it looks like they will be cutting through november.The landowner said we might get some money back if it enterfeared with our hunting.Well I believe it has and think we should get half of it back.The few deer that were seen the little bucks were messing with does.It should be good in a couple weeks.


----------



## Timbo

Muzzle week was good scouting time.I didn't bag one this weekend.I took my son this weekend for his very first time hunting.Just imagine a 8 year old and his attention span.He did better than I thought and he loved it.This was more enjoyable for me than getting one.   but


----------



## nevamiss270

Hunted Fri Sat, and Sun.  I saw 2 deer the whole trip, one on satuday night on the way out and i saw a doe sun, morn and could have shot her but i was too busy makin sure she wasnt a spike.  My buddy killed his 2nd deer ever and 2nd deer in 2 weeks yesterday, a big doe.  at our club there were 2 spikes seen and 4 does, everyone let em walk.  I'll be down there this weekend for a fri-night sat morn hunt.


----------



## bilgerat

*opening weekend*

silverhill hunt club ; out of 12 members only [one big doe 130lbs] and one buttonbuck with a broken leg was harvested, both by the same member. deer were not moving like I thought they would on opening weekend.


----------



## Timbo

Yea,not a lot of movement.our club bagged 5.Four does and a spike.

Will be heading out in the morning.Maybe by now they will be a little less scared and will start moving about.Glad to see this rain move in.


----------



## 270win

Went this morning before the rain.  I didn't see anything but it was still a good morning.  My buddy saw one buck, a small one at about 8:00am.  I'll be back out in the morning.  It might be good after the night of thunderstorms and rain.  I'll let ya know!

270


----------



## bilgerat

*more rain*

looks like more rain focast for this weekend.I think Ill take friday off and go down early. I found rub this near my climber sunday morn. it wasent there saturday. I cant work . its driving me crazy. heck,  I might go thursday!


----------



## nevamiss270

Man im fired up! look at the rub i found!!


----------



## Timbo

GOOD GOD are you sure big foot didn't rub his back on that tree :speechles 


Went this morning,the fog wasn't to bad.I saw a small doe, I let it walk in hopes of seeing a bigger deer. No such luck.Came out at 11am.Get ready for work.It was nice to at-least see one,I wish I had shot it cause I'm the only one who hasn't got one yet.  .

A member shot a nice 9 pointer sunday evening,so I was told last night.As to not make matters worse than they are lol.

Will try to go back friday morning,If not this weekend.DADDY NEEDS FREEZER MEAT!!!!!!!


----------



## 300saum

*Deer on the Move*

I went down to our property yesterday with 270win.  We basically went to move a couple of stands and do some last minute scouting before the rut kicks in.  We saw some awesome buck sign.  This stuff had to have been put down since the rain.  I mean fresh.  We saw a couple of deer and killed one spike (whoops).    We caught him sneaking out in a bush hog road.  We both looked at him through the scope and both thought it was a big doe.  I shot him at about 65 yards.  Should eat good.


----------



## Timbo

Well,it never fails.I had plan on going hunting this weekend,but had to get tires,oil change and replaced the shocks on my truck.I guess it had to happen sooner or later  

I'm going to try and go sunday evening after I change the brake shoes and pads.Nothing else I'm ready for the winter lol.


----------



## nevamiss270

At least your truck still runs... on the way back from my buddys club in Camak i blew the engine in my ranger the i drive my dads truck to work and someone pulled out in front of someone and i hit them, probably totalling my dads truck.  It wasnt my fault though, so insurance will cover it but my lil ranger is gonna be sittin for a while.


----------



## leo

*Misty morning*

a pic of the view from my blind the morning of the 21'st, after the light finally poked through  

I was down Tues afternoon and stayed till Fri noon, not a lot of day time activity and it was damp and muddy  

We got @ 1.5", and the drying out was slow. Still, it beat staying at home  

Shortly after I took the pic a young tree rat decided it would feed in the area of the oak tree directly over my head for a while, dang it got wet  

leo


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Good pic Leo... Looks like a great location!


----------



## 270win

That spike that 300saum shot was slap full of acorns.  And a .300 SAUM is one BAD round!    The bucks on our land are getting ready for rut..... I'll be in the woods tomorrow, Wed, and Thurs...  Hopefully I'll have good news to report.

270win


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dang Leo do ya'll have sharks?  Whats with the wire cage

Jim


----------



## leo

*Well Jim,*

While I draw the line at hunting within a fence, as you can see, I have no problem with hunting thru one  

Actually thats as good and cheap a ground blind as you can make, just not real portable   (metal fence post and hog wire)

leo


----------



## bilgerat

*same ole story*

sit in stand till butt goes to sleep , eat lunch , sit in stand till butt goes to sleep. nothing!.not many shots heard this weekend. no deer killed on our club........ COME ON RUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 270win

I went this AM.  It was a good hunt.  I saw a big doe at 8:00am walking down the creek...not beside it but in it.  She was making so much noise splashing I was positive she had to be a big buck....good encounter though.  I heard another one cross the creek but couldn't see what it was at 9:00am.  I was getting set to climb down at 10:00am when a spike came in to check a scrape, he pawed it a few times, sniffed around it and then moved on.  He was obviously a first year deer.  His tarsal glands were clean and fluffy looking, I think we're still a bit out for the rut.  It usually kicks in around the 15 of Nov or so.  I'm hunting all day tomorrow...same spot.  Starting Monday Nov 1 I'll be hitting it pretty hard....  Good luck!
270win


----------



## Timbo

Good luck


----------



## 270win

Well I didn't exactly hunt ALL day long.  I got in the stand at 9:00am and hunted until 3:00pm....  About 9:30 I had a doe come through.  Then about 11:00 I had two more does come through, momma and a yearling.  About 1:00 I had another doe come through.  I did hear two cross the creek that I never did get to see.....  It was a good day in the woods!  I won't be back out til Monday.  Good luck this weekend y'all!!

BTW-All of the does I saw had clean and fluffy haunches.....

270win


----------



## GA DAWG

I'll be going down next tuesday.Staying probably till friday.Maybe alittle cool weather will arrive by then.The biggest bucks I've killed on my club 2 10pts and an 11pt.The dates were oct 30,31 and nov 6.On my club the rut has been the first week of nov for 24 years now.Lets just hope its happening this year.


----------



## 270win

I'm not big on posting pix but y'all gotta check out this rub we found the other day.


----------



## Timbo

Nice rub.

Went in this morning,around 8.I guess the full moon has them laying up fat.I did jump something pretty big in the swamp bottom while looking for fresh rubs.Found my first scrape.looked fresh maybe the one I jumped done it and went to lay down.

I hope saturday goes better.


----------



## Timbo

driving home tonight,tells me that sat afternoon will be my day for something big.the heavy fog rolling in till-mid morning will allow me to sneak in and wait for the ambush.I know hes in there just got to be in the right place at the right time.

I found him this morning laying up in thickets.I wish I Had time to sit and wait for his curiosity to get him to circle around to find out what caused him to jump.I waited a min,but had to be at work so I left him wondering.


----------



## leo

*After spending the mid-week at camp*

I agree that right now the afternoon/evening may be the best shot. That fog was awesome and made for some fine hunting mornings   , except of course no deer  

Here is a pic of a cedar rub that has been freshened this week, it was used a couple of years ago but not last year 

The next four weeks should be interesting if the temp drops a bit  

leo


----------



## Timbo

Nice rub.

Man, I'm so discussed about this hot weather,that I'm almost ready to stop until we get a week worth of cold.

I went into the woods sat at 10am,I came out at 130pm.I planed on staying till dark.But the sun was betting down on me along with the sweat,that its just ridiculous.  

I just hope this weekend weather will be alot cooler.


----------



## GA DAWG

Headed down tonight after work.Will hunt through the rain tomorrow.Maybe after the front comes through it will be on with the cooler weather an all.


----------



## 270win

I hunted today from 1:00pm till dark.  I didn't see squat until 4:00.  Then I saw one doe feeding through on some acorns (of course).... About 30 minutes later I had a buck come in that was interesting.  Last season I let a buck walk that had a nice 4 point rack on the left side and a spike on the right.... When I saw this buck tonight I thought it was him and decided to cull him out if it was, but this one had a big 3 point rack on the right and after some watching, I noticed that his left antler had been broken off about 4 inches from his head.  His neck and left side were marked up pretty bad too.  I grunted at him and he stopped and looked in my direction.  He just sorta froze for a few minutes... When he started walking I grunted at him more agressively and he took off running.  I think he's been beat up a time or two.    Anyway the other two deer were a very young spike and a doe pretty close to dark.  The tarsals were clean on all the deer I saw today.  The scrapes I've been hunting weren't as clean either.  I think the hot weather has got em' meesed up a little. We usually see rut around Nov 15-25 or so on our land.  I'm going back tomorrow afternoon, All day Thursday and Friday morning....should take off with the cold weather FINALLY getting here....

270win


----------



## 270win

I hunted last night from 3:30 till dark.  I saw nothing at all.  Man it was real hot too!  I'm going back down this afternoon to hunt after the rain till dark.  Good luck guys!

270win


----------



## 270win

Went out again today...sat from 1:30 till dark.  I saw one doe at 2:30 and that's it.  I had one blow not too far away but it was upwind from me and too far to see me... :   No idea what that was about.. Anyway, going back in the morning and then I won't get back out till Tuesday afternoon...

BTW- that doe had clean haunches too....

Y'all oughta have a good weekend!!

270win


----------



## Timbo

HOW WAS THE RAIN AND WIND.


----------



## Timbo

"OH YEA",the weather has turned out to great this weekend.Finally no heat.Going in this weekend,hope to end my drought


----------



## GA DAWG

I just came home.I saw 10 deer.Hunted wed,thur and this morning.Killed a doe wed evening right at dark.Did'nt see any deer of a morning until this morning.Saw 4 does and a spike.Since they are still cutting our timber its hurt us bad.Maybe they will be done before long.I did'nt see any chasing what so ever,but I didnt get to hunt were I normally do.They have 2 crews of timber cutters one on each side of the property.They work from 7am til 5:30pm.


----------



## leo

*I went down yesterday after the rain to put a stand in*

and eased into the woods at 4PM.
It was getting hard to see where I was at a 5:50PM so I decided to pack up at 6PM, at 5:55PM a 100# doe moved through, any later and all I would have seen would have been a shadow  

It was a fine cool morn this morn, @50deg at daylite but the wind came up early  

Here is a pic of my freezer meat  


http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4939


leo


----------



## Timbo

Man I here you Dawg.We had some 80 acres of primo hard words cut 2 years ago.At least you are still seeing deer.

Man leo you sure know how to rub it in  


Just got home from work,will be heading out in about 3 hours to my trailer.I cant wait.I just hope I don't sleep and and let a big one pass by.Well I will let yall know sunday evening.


----------



## bilgerat

*Jasper 8pt*

heres a 8pt killed sat morn on our club. the hunters name is Brandon{blow-boat} and this was his first deer....ever!


----------



## Timbo

Nice job.And to be a first too.Did he get the ole slap in the face with the liver


----------



## Timbo

Well,I'm giving up at least till cold weather stays.I have not got the first deer.I guess this is just my year to not get one. Oh well,maybe I might get one in Dec.


----------



## leo

*Fine looking deer*

Congrats to Brandon on his 1'st deer  

leo


----------



## bilgerat

HE DID GIT A GOOD HANDFULL OF HEART UPSIDE THE FACE!!!


----------



## nevamiss270

Hunted Saturday am and pm.  In the morn i missed a 100 yard shot on a doe on a powerline      I was under a blow down tree on a stool and had to lean back and tilt the stool to shoot and i probably hummed it over her head.  She ran 3 steps and i could see her ear and a lil of her face starin out from behind a tree.  Had 3 deer blowin in the clearcut that mornin too at one of the guys goin to his stand at 730.  Didnt see anything in the pm.  Lots of new scrapes and a few new rubs.  I'll be down next weekend and fri pm and sat am then its home to watch the ga game.


----------



## Timbo

I guess your going to have to change your user name.


----------



## nevamiss270

I knew somebody was gonna say that...  Its alright though - thats why they call it huntin not killin


----------



## bilgerat

how about mightamiss270????


----------



## Timbo

LOL 

Mightagotone270


----------



## 270win

nevamiss-
I ain't sayin' nothin'......I know my day is comming too!  

I went out this afternoon-
Saw one doe at about 2:00pm.  Slow day in the woods for deer.  The tree rats are goin' nuts!! And the acorns are finally through droppin'

Goin' back in the morning..... We'll see...

270


----------



## Trigabby

Wow.. A hot (as in action) week/weekend at our club in Jasper... Had a 136+/- killed on thursday morning, then two smaller (8 and a 9) on friday.. On saturday had a wide 10 come in and then last night I scored on about a 120+/- 8.. Grunted him in and he almost ran me over in the chair!  Woo!...  NOW, it's time to take some meat...


----------



## 270win

Went out this am.  Saw one at 6:35....that's it.     I'm still not seeing the hard rut activity we're used to on our property.  Some new and huge scrapes are showing up everywhere.

We have a poacher that's been on our land.  One of the locals.  He stole a brand new API from my buddy, rebuilt several old stands on our land and we found a bucket he's been using to hunt on the ground!!

Tomorrow we're gonna go hunting for him.  We're gonna setup on "his" poaching spots and wait till he shows.  Should be interesting.  

270


----------



## bilgerat

GOOD LUCK AND BE CAREFULL!!! I HOPE YOU GET THE STAND BACK TOO  .


----------



## 270win

Went out this morning.  Saw 3 does.  It was finally cold in the woods.  I only heard 3 shots all morning.  

About our poacher-
There is a log that has been broken and lying across the road into the property.  When we drive over it, it moves obviously.  But every morning the log is back across the road.  He's watching to see if we're in there or not.  We found out who he is too.  Our neighbor's grandson hunts back there but isn't supposed to cross the line.  His night eye trail goes from the stands we found right to their house.  He's 18 and hunts there all the time.  He's also going to get busted soon!  We'll be hunting his behind as hard as we do the deer!

270win


----------



## matthewsman

*a little girl*

Got a .243 last Fri. at Piedmont Outdoors and was in there Thurs.around 11:15 a.m. showing off her first buckAbout a  135" 11 pointer.She was in a buddy stand being ignored by her daddy who was trying to get a shot on a buck he had seen.She said she kept pulling his shirt saying "daddy,I see a deer"but he was concentrating on the other(which he said was nothing compared to hers,he thought she meant a doe)So she just shot it with her iron sights(got the scope but didn't have it mounted yet)Made a perfect shot.They got the pic down there.She was only 10.Dad looked like he was gong to cry,out of jealousy!!!


----------



## Timbo

HAHAHAH,I bet he will listen to her next time.


----------



## leo

*Well I'm glad that*

some of y'all are seeing deer, makes me feel good that they have not disappeared from the WHOLE COUNTY   

Deer were real sparse last week in the Agateville area, hunted Mon Thur Thursday, and while I enjoyed the cooler weather the wind was not as welcome, seemed to blow early  

I decided to give it up Thursday at noon, and get out of the woods so the deer would not have to stay hidden any longer   Although I varied my hunting hours they were very good at figuring it out    

Only my doe and a small doe taken by my young grandson opening weekend of gun season have been taken so far this year off our property.  



leo


----------



## hnter270

*hunted fri - sat*

i got home late saturday night. hunted fri from 1-dark:30 then woke up and got in the stand sat morn. the wind was crazy. i thought it was gonna be a great weekend thought it was gonna be cold and not 70degrres. and not windy. i was watchin my stand bend and twist. i got out and walked around for an hr went to camp and tried later that day. after the wind stopped at 5 i had given up at 4 fell asleep in a chair and realized when i woke up the wind stopped so i went and hunted OTG but saw not even a tree rat

sorry bout long post

short hand-10 guys huntin---0 DEER :


----------



## nevamiss270

I hunted friday sat morn and all day sunday.  I saw a huge buck friday at 430 but could not get a shot on him, he was an 8 or 10 w/ about 16 in spread.  Sat morn - wind wind wind.  I didnt see anything this morn but a guy on our property got one of the "big ones"  It was a 10 pt w/ tall tines and about 14-15 inch spread.  Could have been the same deer i saw but ti believe the one i saw was an 8 pt.  I jumped one deer coming out tonight - a doe that was airborne the whole second i saw her crossing the road.  It woulda been an awesome weekend if the wind woulda stopped.  Oh well - at least theres one good deer down on our property!


----------



## Timbo

Yep,I didnt go in this weekend because of the cold front that moved in friday,I knew there was going to be wind.

Neva,your deer is still out there.

Im going in,in about a hour.I hope this cold morning will have them moving.


----------



## Timbo

Man,I found out one thing."I NEED NEW WARMER BOOTS".

Everything above my feet was fine,But I couldn't take it any more lol.I think they are to small.I usually wear my rubber boots.I forgot they were small.

I was able to see a doe,but that was right(I mean 3 seconds)after I set my gun down figuring that I wasn't going to see anything.She step out on to the food plot and looked right up my way never saw me but she was gone as soon as she appeared.I would have shot her but if a buck was right behind her I would have been out of luck. 

I rode to camp and saw two does going to and three going out crossing the dirt road.They were defiantly moving.Just not the blood to my toes lol.


----------



## 270win

I hunted this morning in Ogelthorp (sp?) County with my business partner.  Saw a small doe and a spike at 7:00 and that's it....... Hunted in Jasper this afternoon from 1:00-dark.  I saw nothing at all.    I'm going back in the morning and staying all day.  I still think we're on the front side of the rut on our land......Always seems to be from about now till the end of this month.  I was gonna stop at the processor in Newborn to see if anything had come in but there wasn't a car in the parking lot! :   I guess that makes sense cause I didn't hear any shooting either.....

270win


----------



## hnter270

*goin this weekend*

Im goin Fri and sat but i heard that the weather was gonna be bad. OH WELL im hunting in the rain.  from my exeperience before rain and after rain are the best tmes when i comes to rain


----------



## 270win

I went Tuesday and Thursday.....
Thursday I saw nothing at all.  I only heard 3 shots from the same person (3 in a row) all day long.  Tuesday was pretty good.  I saw 4 does and the ones where I could see their legs had black haunches so they're finally getting ready for the hard rut.  Next week should be a good week regardless of temperatures.  Tuesday night I saw 2 bucks.  One was a decent 8 pointer but he was slightly smaller than the 8 pointer I killed two years ago so I let him walk.  He came in about 5 miinutes after I tried some rattling.  The other one was behind him by about 15 minutes and came through right at dark.  He was moving slower and was in the thick stuff.  All I could see was a big body but I never could get a clear enough look to make a safe shot.  I'm not really sure if it was a big un' or not.....  I may go down and still hunt in the rain.  I've had pretty good luck slippin' around in the rain and seeing deer.

Hopefully the sight will stay up and running!

270win


----------



## Timbo

I was going to go this morning,but sleep was in order lol.I will try to get a hunt in sunday evening,have to work saturday.

Looking forward to going thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## bilgerat

WEEKEND REPORT.............SLOW!


----------



## Timbo

I had to work sat,but made it sunday afternoon.I believe the weather had them laying down.No one at camp saw anything.


----------



## nevamiss270

Im going down Tuesday and wednesday.  Had a GUEST kill a big 8 point on Sat.  Also heard the club thats 1200 acres next to us has killed 27 deer - one was a 14 point.  I was told it was killed near our property line too - oh well that just makes room for a bigger one to move in!


----------



## SimpleMan

Did you get drowned?? :speechles


----------



## nevamiss270

I shoulda gone fishin!!!   No not really - it was clear up until about 930 when the bottom fell out.  I was hopin the deer would move before the front but no luck.  My dad jumped 2 in the middle of the pouring rain that were bedded down in a ravine.  Heard 1 shot before rain and a few after.  Found some more HUGE rubs and also fsaw a flock of 17 turkeys from about 30 yds!


----------



## Timbo

This weekend should be grate.Just don't eat to much Turkey and fall asleep in your tree


----------



## leo

*With the GALE FORCE*

winds that are blowing here in Newton County this morning Y'all be real careful out there this weekend, and good luck to all  

leo


----------



## biggabuck

just talk to a buudy of mine down at the club said he saw 11 this morn and his dad saw 4 all does no bucks hope they are there tomorrow. wife is a little under the weather. so me and the little slayer have to wait till tommorrow to go down.


----------



## 270win

I went this morning.....
Man there was a bunch of shooting going on down there!  I sat on the ground in some big planted pines on a scrape line that's been pretty hot here lately..... I saw nothing all morning from 6:30-11:00am.  As I started walking back to my Jeep I saw a deer cross the logging road in front of me about 35 yards.  Then another, and another.....till about 5 had crossed!! I saw more comming so I shouldered the .45-70 and when she stepped out.....    That doe must have shot 4 feet in the air when I shot her!!  She ran about 20 yards or so and fell dead.  That ol' Marlin sure put the business on her!  She was about a 1 1/2 year old so she oughta be good eating.

I think we must have just missed the rut this season completely.... Even though I've been there every week since bow season..... :   We've got some really big buck sign too so I know they're in there... I guess they're smarter than we are this year.  I'm not giving up yet, but it just appears that the peak has come and gone unoticed.....  

What is it that would make the rut less intense?  I hear the weather has very little to do with it...I don't know.

Good luck y'all!!

270win


----------



## marknga

Congrats on the doe! I am about ready to put one of those brown eyed darlings down myself maybe change my buck luck or lack of it. I wish I had an answer on the rut???? Just keep after em all I know to do.
Again congrats on the backstrap.....

Mark


----------



## Timbo

Man what a pretty evening,but no deer(STILL).I must have a sign on me that says "HEY DEER HERE I AM".Oh well I.......must.......keep.................trying.I guess there must be a reason.


----------



## SimpleMan

You are not the only one!! I was begining to think I was the only one that had that sign on!!
Hopefully, I can get down there next week and run one to somebody else.
I would just like to one hanging!!
Good luck.


----------



## 270win

I went down this morning.... I didn't see anything....... Oh, I take that back, one squirrel....  

I'm going to hit the food plots pretty hard from this point to the end.

270win


----------



## Timbo

> You are not the only one!! I was beginning to think I was the only one that had that sign on!!
> Hopefully, I can get down there next week and run one to somebody else.
> I would just like to one hanging!!
> Good luck.
> 
> Yea simpleman,but the partying has been good though lol


----------



## SimpleMan

It has been educational sitting around the fire discussing life and the days events with the yougsters  .
Hope to be there next weekend if I can catch a ride or borrow my boys truck.


----------



## Timbo

Good luck simpleman.


----------



## biggabuck

simpleman where in jasper do you hunt.and timbo have you lived there all your life?


----------



## Timbo

Hey biga,I use to live in albany.Moved here 6 years ago.


----------



## SimpleMan

Its called the Bang Bang Club. It's on 300 ( Rock Eagle Road ) between Hwy 83 and 142. Murder Creek runs along the back of the property. I think I read a post a while ago between nevamiss, which he did!!, and Timbo. I think Timbo hunts close by?


----------



## biggabuck

simple we are real close i hunt on rock eagle to. soon as you cross the railroad track my club is first drive on the right.my first year there.alot of shooting around us yesterday morn


----------



## biggabuck

timbo i just was wondering i grew up down there.


----------



## GA DAWG

biggabuck,Which direction you coming from to your club.Sounds like your in my club.I know we have a new member I've not met.Any of yall monticello hunters let a feller coon hunt after deer season?


----------



## biggabuck

probably is the samr club i work with micheal gibbs at the county.what is your name.


----------



## Timbo

Dawg,we got coons and if you wont a place to hunt just let me know if you are serious.


----------



## Timbo

Biga,where down there are you referring to?.


----------



## GA DAWG

Bigga,You are in my club.My name is michael ghorley.I have not went down but a few times this year.To much timber cutting going on and I had it out one evening with the man that leases it for cows.Like he was gonna tell me were I could and could not hunt.We had a few words!I plan on going back here before long maybe I'll see you there.TIMBO I'm serious.I love to coon hunt nearly as much as I do deer hunting.I would love to hunt your place after deer season.Dont worry I'll remind you!


----------



## 270win

Went last night-
Well they're using the food plots now.  I killed a cull buck last night.  A 4 1/2 year old 3 pointer that weighed 170#!!    

Shot him with my .223WSSM.... I was curious how it would do and had planned to take a doe.  It worked.....  

I'll be back down later this week to kill more does...Maybe big boy will slip out there for a bite to eat!

270win


----------



## Timbo

Mike, I haven't hunted coon in long time.Use to do it with my dad and his friends when I was in my teens.I do miss the sound of those dogs.You can count on it soon as you wont to hunt.


----------



## leo

*Activity has picked up a bit*

Hunted Monday am and Tuesday am, took my second doe of the season Monday at 0715.  

Still not seeing the "normal" amount of deer, but tracks indicate the nite time activity is on the increase in the areas I am hunting  

Shore is wet down there  

leo


----------



## biggabuck

timbo, im talking about monticello. micheal ive heard your name alot from micheal and seen alot of deer over there on your property.ive been down a little.my son killed a button head down there aboyut 3 weeks ago on our first trip in the woods. hope to get to meet you soon . mike mosley


----------



## nevamiss270

Im leaving in a minute and hunting all day tomorow.  Hopefully i'll see somethin - preferably with a big ol set of horns!


----------



## Timbo

I have a nasty cold,I hope to try to get into the woods sometimes this weekend.


----------



## 270win

Went this pm... Didn't see anything....Didn't hear any shooting either...  

Oh well, there's always next week....

270win


----------



## nevamiss270

Hunted this am and pm.  Saw a yote this morn but he was doin about 105 mph across the pipeline.  This evening the guest i brought down saw a lil doe.  I found proof today that the biguns still alive - one of the huge tree's he's rubbed is now SHREDDED!!!  Now that the ruts pretty much done with its gonna be hard to get him but im goin down sunday to try again!!!


----------



## Timbo

Neva, don't give up on the rut.Theres always that last minute doe running around some where  .

Hey Win,you and me both have the"Next year blues".  

I will be going this weekend,I am filling a little better but still fill a little weak.Maybe me being sick the deer will fill sorry for me lol.


----------



## Timbo

Oh, well so much for this year.I guess I will get ready to do some turkey scouting.Y'all have at it.Final score DEER WIN out season.


----------



## nevamiss270

I went sunday and saw 0 in the morn and had 2 cross the road about 100 yards ahead of me at night.  Simpleman jumped a doe and another got busted by a doe. The deer moved early in the morn b/c i got up a little late and on the way to the stand the road was covered in fresh tracks. A former club member that has bought his own 200 acres in monticello killed a 7 pt at 7:05 in the morn.  He said its the biggest deer he's ever killed and hes got some nice'uns before.  Hopefully i bust one before the season ends.


----------



## hnter270

im gettin tired of never seein a deer. sure i have the best time sitin around the fire with everyone.  i want to see a deg-gum deer.   how hard is that to do...so far ive only been able to shoot one....back in bow season but i missed her. I NEED DEER MEAT FROM THE DEER I KILLED!!


----------



## 270win

I'm hoping that tomorrow-Saturday will be decent weather.  According to the weather.com it won't be...    But next week looks really good weather wise.  I really hope to get back out there soon, but I don't think it's worth sitting in the rain this time of year...  I've two of em' in the processor I've gotta pick up anyway so it won't be a wasted trip.


270win


----------



## Todd E

I'm looking into club possibilites for next year and have come across one in Jasper County. I was wondering if any of you in this thread hunt out HWY 83 from Monticello towards Forsyth? Nearest _Point of Reference_is Enon Baptist Church. Feel more than free to PM me.


----------



## 270win

Alright. I'm going to the food plot this afternoon.  Maybe a good evening to kill one.

270win


----------



## bilgerat

dont dround!!!


----------



## Timbo

HAHAAHHA or get blown away.


----------



## 270win

Actually, I saw two bucks!  A big spike and a real nice 6 pointer.  If I hadn't already taken a cull buck I'd have blasted that 6.....  I'm goin' tomorrow afternoon, the deer really seem unpressured on our land still....

270win


----------



## bilgerat

*can u hear me now????*

man it sure was quite sat and sunday in the woods,no shots, no deer, and no hunters, i was all by my loansome and didnt see a deer all weekend. going to BF grant thurs - sat to see if I can get a big doe [or buck].maby thats where all the deer in my area went!!


----------



## Timbo

Good luck.


----------



## 270win

I went today, I saw that 6 pointer again.  This time a good 8 pointer was with him.  But I was watching the 6 pointer and moving to get my binoculars on him when I heard a deer bolt.  When I turned around I saw that he had 4 good points on the left side and what looked to be a matching right side.    Oh well, from the other posts here I should just be glad to be seeing deer still...  I'm going back on Thrusday and Friday.  Maybe I'll catch up with that 8 pointer.  

270win


----------



## leo

*I went down today also*

I spooked 2 that were laying up in a sunny patch of cut over at @ 2PM  

I couldn't ID them as mostly all I saw were white tails waving in the gale force winds  


leo


----------



## leo

*Hunted Friday and Saturday*

and the only activity was 3 moving thru at @1030 am  actually they are moving a little better in December this year, or at least more during the day.  

leo


----------



## Timbo

Well, still same ole same ole.NOTHING oh well theres turkey season coming up.


----------



## leo

*Come to think of it Timbo*



			
				Timbo said:
			
		

> Well, still same ole same ole.NOTHING oh well theres turkey season coming up.



I haven't seen as many turkeys this fall as I usually do 


Y'all don't rekon the "hen" limit is to high do you    

leo


----------



## bilgerat

I saw more deer at bfrant in 3 days than ive seen on our club land in s. jasper all season, where have all the deer gone????well going to give it 1 more try after x-mas for a few days,  I need 1 more for the freezer.


----------



## Timbo

> Y'all don't rekon the "hen" limit is to high do you




HAHAHAHAHAHA, good one


----------



## 270win

I hunted yesterday evening and this morning.  I didn't see squat.  The deer are really hitting the food plots hard now, but I think most of their feeding is at night.  Oh well, it's that time of year I guess.  It'll be time to go after the yotes here soon!  

270win


----------



## nevamiss270

I went on weds and sat in the stand from 650 till 10 and 1 till dark - didnt see an elmo thing!  I'll be down there from monday night through thurdsay though tryin to get that last bit o freezer meat!


----------



## Timbo

Good luck


----------



## 270win

Went down today..... not sure why  !  The deer are sleeping all day and feeding all might under that great big moon.  Oh well, I'll get good and burned out this week.  That'll make the off season a bit easier to stand....at least at first.

270win


----------



## Timbo

Well you could be like me and kiss the season good bye with no deer 

I went friday eve and sat morning and saw no deer.Like you say I do believe they are feeding at nights and sleeping all day.I believe there is a song there some where  .

Oh well, we are planing a deer drive in my name.Since I'm the only one in camp that has not shot a deer  .


----------



## 270win

I can't say I'm in the same boat excatly.  I've killed three this year and passed up a bunch of deer....  I really want one more for the freezer and then I'm done.  I'll probably hunt hard this week until I either kill one or run out of season.  I hope to get one this afternoon, I'm ready to retire this season!  

I went down to the property in Watkinsville yesterday, nobody ever hunts this land so I've been seeing deer there even this late in the season.  There was a nice 6 pointer that has been coming out on the food plot every time I've ever hunted down there.  Well, one of the guys came down to hunt the food plot yesterday and killed him  !  He said it was a 7 pointer but I just know it was that 6.  I never did see the deer but when I asked him if he'd seen the 6 we were letting grow till next year he just sorta muttered something about how he thought we weren't going to hunt there next year anyway, and that this was a 7 and changed the subject real quick.  He sure wasn't interested in talking about it.  What hunter isn't interested in sharing the details of a kill?  Even a doe?  This guy has killed some BIG deer (this season too) so it's kinda rediculous to take a nice 1.5-2 year old 6 that'll be a nice 8 or better next year... Anyway, that's just my opinion....I had to vent, heck I could've shot that deer 10 times this season!  And besides that, this guy is the one who complains the most about hunters that'll shoot anything walking! : !  I don't get it?!!?

270win


----------



## 270win

Well I just got back from the deer land...same results.  I didn't see squat.  I only heard 2 shots, one at 6:10, the other at 6:15  I guess someone waited late enough to catch one walking out after legal shooting light.  Back to the drawing board.  We'll see how the rest of the week goes.

270


----------



## Timbo

Sorry to hear your results.


----------



## leo

*Closed out my season*

by hunting Tuesday through Friday, had three deer browse thru at 0830 Wednesday morn just looking for nibbles  

Wednesday afternoon the camp filled up and I didn't see anymore the rest of the week.

This is the first time that I have seen more deer during December since I started hunting Ga, in the 80's.


Even tho this year has been weird, I have a feeling that in a few weeks I will sure miss my season  

I have sure enjoyed reading our "Jasper" thread again this year and look forward to sharing our hunting again in the fall   

Thanks all

leo


----------



## Timbo

Well we do have turkey season coming up leo.


----------



## leo

*I don't turkey hunt Timbo*

but I will sure enjoy reading about y'alls turkey hunting in Jasper    


leo


----------



## nevamiss270

I'll be down after them gobblers come march.


----------



## Timbo

Well if you ever wont to go just PM me leo.


270, Hope you do well and dont wont to come back here to hear about a missed shot


----------



## Timbo

Well I cant wait till this year.Man,I found a honey of a spot.Me and my son went down today looking for some turkey signs,and found a sweet spot.


----------



## nevamiss270

Went down to my club and did a little skeet shooting on saturday.  Took us almost 2 hrs to get to our camp b/c of all the down trees.  Lots of chain saw work still in store.  Found some montser buck tracks though.


----------



## TAG

The turkey hunting in Jasper County has always been great to me. I hunt the national forest near Hilsbourgh (sp).


----------



## charlie112

*Openings in Jasper*

Gentlemen - do any of you know of any openings for new members in any clubs in jasper or putnam.  I am trying to a Nice QDM club.  Any help/information would be great.
thanks
charlie


----------



## Timbo

Well,we have about 3 more weeks.Been honing up on my calls.need to get a few more decoys.

Man I cant wait.


----------



## GA DAWG

Timbo,Have you heard any gobbling around monticello?


----------



## bilgerat

the only Gobbling going on in monticello is at Timbos dinner table    just jidding timbo   have you done any scouting? I havent had a chance to get down and check my area.


----------



## Timbo

YES,they are gobbling hard.I took my son down last weekend,when I shut my truck door on the pine side I had on gobble at it lol.

I will be down there sat eve to start locating there limbs.I hope the weather holds out.


Hey bilgerat,I gobbled but just cant seem to get the ole hen to cook


----------



## bilgerat

well timbo you need to trade her in on a new model!!!   yea I know how it can get, heck with my x I did all the cooking cause aint no way I could eat her cooking!!!


----------



## Timbo

Well,I didn't get to make it out to the woods this weekend.I caught my sons cold friday and just now getting over the hill I hope.But I had a buddy tell me he saw two toms strutting behind some hens.I belive once the season opens they will have already done the dead.


----------



## Timbo

Well this flu that kept me bed for 4 days looks to be letting up and will be getting back into the woods for some more scouting.


----------



## Timbo

I was planing on going to the woods Sunday,man what a awesome day.The only problem is that If I get to hot I start coughing and that in turn hurts my right side ribs.

I need to get my butt out there and start scouting some-more.I will probably go tomorrow morning.


----------



## Timbo

Well,wouldnt you know that on opening weekend there is going to be rain   

Im still going to give it a try.I was unable to do any scouting due to the flu and work,but I belive I know where they are roosting.  

Well,Ill give a report Sunday night.Good luck to those going


----------



## bilgerat

*crud*

I came down with the flu yesterday!!! Im gonna miss opening day if I dont get to feeling any better soon!!! good luck yall!


----------



## Timbo

for you I will dedicate to you bilregetit  

I stopped by wall mart to get some gear,i bought "The Freak"  it sounds so sweet.

cant wait......much........longer


----------



## 270win

I haven't be to the land since December....
I'm sure the turkeys are going crazy by now!  March 26th is a good time to start the season.  I'm hoping the late start and the lack of pressure for 3 months will result in a dead tom.  We'll see....  

Good luck y'all!

270


----------



## BubbaD

Same thoughts here. We went down to our lease in Jasper this past weekend. First time anyone had been down since about the end of November. If the tracks are any indication it ought to be exciting


----------



## hnter270

all i gots to say is
GOBBLE......cluck.....gobble......


----------



## Timbo

BubbaD, where do you hunt in jasper?


----------



## BubbaD

We are off of Hwy 83 near Juliette. How bout yourself?


----------



## Timbo

Off hwy 11 towrds gray.


----------



## Timbo

Well.....it has been one heck of a weekend.

I worked 12 hours thurs got off at 11pm and stayed awake till 6am friday morning to catch a ride from my neighbor across the street in order to get to camp.My wife and son went to Alabama friday morning so with my truck in the shop not going to be ready till wed,I had to do what I had to do to get to camp.

As I unloaded and he drove off it was quite and I heard 2 gobblers across the road  I hit my call 2 times and they started heading my way."I thought man they are coming,so I ran in to my trailer to hide in-case they came to me".

Well that was exciting and had already found my turkeys.
So the next morning I was excited.I set up my decoys and waited till the right time.But as it started to lighted up there was a slight fog."I thought no problem,it will lift".

MAN......By 8:30am it was worse,I couldn't  see 15 yards in front of me.So by then I realized they were limb hanging.
So Being tired I just called it "A Day".

Well I was going to lay down in my camper and sleep till about 3pm and get out and try to roost one.But a member showed up at 9am with his tractor and needless to say I was up and helping out on the food plots and redoing our bridge for our four wheelers and 4 hours later we had it done.

And the rest is history  

I took 2 members on there first turkey hunt saturday evening to see if we could find the coming to roost.
Well with the wind blowing made it hard to hear a gobble.

But they had fun and I even gave one member one of slate callers so he may practice.

And well,the rain just finished it off.

But it was just fine with me just to be down there.  

There is next weekend


----------



## nevamiss270

Hunted Sat and sunday.  Fri night heard one gobble from the roost right over one of our property lines.  Sat am is was on a powerline close to where he was at.  He fired up about 6:20 along with another one about 200 yards away.  They flew down in the opposite directions.  About 7:30 one fires up HOT about 175 yards away. Start calling and he answers every time.  We set up 2 dekes and he was headed our way.  He was prob about 100-125  yards away when we heard real hens headed his way.  They cut us off and headed back in the other direction.  Got up late this morn - no gobbles but saw 1 that ran across the road in front of us.


----------



## BubbaD

Looks like there are a few miles between us. We are just across the Ocumulge River. 3 of our 4 borders are National Forrest. Lots of gobbling birds Staurday and fortunately we didnt have any fog.


----------



## Timbo

D,If you wont to find the time we can get together for a weekend hunt?

Mine or yours.These turkey have gotten "call werry"....

All this weird weather this past hunt,and weather says more to come in this weekend  .

Not Off to the best start,but there is one out there ready to sub-come to our aw-some calling  

Oh well if you get the itch,just PM me

Timbo


----------



## BubbaD

Will Do Timbo. Always looking to hook up with some one new. A new hunting partner is always welcome.


----------



## Timbo

Lets see what this rain coming in friday looks like.If it looks ok we can try this weekend?.


----------



## 270win

Went Saturday.  Had two gobble for me from the ground.  Wouldn't come in.  I think they're henned up right now.  Maybe this Saturday.....

270


----------



## creekside

Went today only heard one that was close to a house next to the lease.
I did see a little bit of fresh sign.
Going to try it with 270win this sat.


----------



## Timbo

well this is the first time I've been on in a week.So I have a lot of catching up to do lol.

Well on opening weekend I got down to camp friday morning and heard two gobblers across the street,so I decided to mess with them.I got my box caller out and struck it 2 times and here they come.So I got into my camper because I didnt wont them to see me.They never crossed the road but they were still out there gobbling there heads off.Boy I thought,"this is going to be a awsome opening morning".

So I set up Sat morning where I knew I had a easy kill.
Well for some odd reason there was a heavy fog that stayed till 9am that morning and I never heard them.  

I took 2 guys for there first turkey hunt sat afternoon in hopes to find some going to roost.Nothing  

Sunday was a rain out.

I havent been in the past 2 weeks due to work,but me and my son went down today just to get out.Well some one had been down there this weekend.Not sure if they killed any thing I will call the person who I think was hunting just to see.But I say a lot of turkey tracks,but no struting marks?????????   

I belive I will go in the morning but I might wait for the woods to return to normal for a couple of days.


----------



## Timbo

"why is it when you wont to go hunting 5 things come up"!?.  

I guess it means better things are going to happen when I do get back out there  

Alot has to do with me working 2nd shift and only really being able to see my son is on the week end.so I have to balance this out.  

it will work its self out.


----------



## BubbaD

I feel your pain Timbo. You are making the right decisions. In the same boat as yourself. It will all work itself out


----------



## Timbo

Yes D, you are right.

I think next weekend I will try to make it down.

There is a newbie to turkey hunting down at the club.I can tell he was real hitting the woods hard from all the tire tracks.I will let him walk him self out,and get in there when the woods cool off   

Funny thing is I haven't seen any strut marks like in the past.  

Oh well.


----------



## hnter270

im goin down the club tonight to roost some and shoot them tommarow.... at least thats my plan......yeah sounds good


----------



## Timbo

Almost had one this morning.  


After listing to one of our members who started turkey hunting last year and hearing his excitement had me stay up all night(didn't get home till 1200am)and meet up with him at camp.


I had decided that I would call and he would shoot(his first turkey).We went to where he found them roosting and set up 2 decoys.I had one working his way to us.What a morning.

As he was setting up to shoot,I heard a four wheeler approaching.I thought to my self and I whispered it"What the heck".it went on by and stopped.as it got quiet I started back calling.NOTHING.a few minutes went by and still nothing.When he did gobble again he was going the other way.After hearing him gobble on the other way we heard the four wheeler go back by.

This was 7:30  when all this happened.we came out at 8 am and went back to camp.Come to find out one of our members decided to fill his feeder.Go figure


----------



## Timbo

going to try it in the morning


----------



## Timbo

I talked to my friend at camp,he said he had one in his sights and shot high  .He said he got "Turkey Fever".  

I told him now he is ready.

I cant figure out this crazy weather.


----------



## BubbaD

What? You dont understand 30 degrees and windy in late April?


----------



## Timbo

Hahaahahahaaha


----------



## Timbo

well another messed up weekend.Turkey have it safe this year


----------



## Timbo

Started on my shed at camp.So after some time called it quits and decided to put out a mineral block.I haven't put one out in about a year.So I figured it was just like before,just a little kick around and a few scratches.To my amazement there was a foot deep hole about 2 foot in diameter.

WHOA.

I mean they tore it up looking for salt.I wish I had brought my camera.Will take a picture


----------



## Timbo

Well,this is the last weekend to hunt turkey,so Ill try one more time.Going down friday and stay the night,get some work done on the shed.Looks like good weather.

Man,"I cant wait till deer season to open"  .


----------



## Timbo

Man,did I miss something?????

What happened to the open forums section?


----------



## Timbo

OK,found it


----------



## Timbo

Man,I hate the down time before hunting season


----------



## Timbo

will be heading down this weekend to do some work around camp and refresh some old stands.

"Hope some people show".I think I will take my nigh-vision goggles and sit in a stand to see whats eating at the corn.One evening right at dark I put them on to see what was crawling around.A family of possums played right below me.It was so kool.

But the most part is to build a fire and cook on the grill,drink a few cold ones and "Just relax".


----------



## bilgerat

hey Timbo, yall geting any rain down there latley? its dry a a bone up here , all the rain  has seemd to miss us up here in hall co, I aint had time to get down and ck my food plots.


----------



## Timbo

Hey bilgerat,didnt get rain till late sunday night.When I get a digital camera I will put up some pics.


----------



## bilgerat

ok Im going down this weekend and puting out stands,ck my food plots and just do some relaxing in the woods, I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## ditchdoc24

bilgerat, where's your club at?  I live in Jasper county and have 2 leases here.


----------



## GA DAWG

Hey dicthdoc.You got anywhere a feller could coon hunt.I have a lease in jasper county on rock eagle hwy bout 3 or 4 miles from monticello.Always looking for land somebody might let me coon hunt alittle.Thats after deer season ofcourse.


----------



## ditchdoc24

yeah dawg, we might could do some coon hunting come january or feb. I've got one club on jackson lake rd near martin's marina and the other is off 212 east of monticello. Se me a pm the next time you come down this way so we can meet up and talk it over.


----------



## GA DAWG

Will do!


----------



## bilgerat

Im in a club off hwy 83 and Juilette rd  near the river,north end of the peidemont


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anyone know how much rain Jasper Co. has gotten in the last couple of days? Put our plots in this past weekend. We're on a lease beside Clybel. I hope all the seed didn't wash out.


----------



## ditchdoc24

I'm not sure exactly how much but I'm guessing 2-3 inches down here. The storms yesterday were something else.  I saw a funnel cloud down the road from my house on Jackson lake rd and there was supposedly another sighted down around hillsboro.


----------



## ditchdoc24

southpaw.... I just checked my in-law's rain gauge across the street and we got 1.8" of rain.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Doc- Where are you located at in Jasper?


----------



## ditchdoc24

I live on Jackson lake rd...just off hwy 11


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I bet I go right by your house on the way to our club. I come down Jackson Lake Rd. from Larry's and 212 to Hwy 11.


----------



## ditchdoc24

you do then. where's your club at?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Off of Murder Creek Rd. property borders WMA on eastern side near Sheppard Creek, we have 250 acres there and I also lease 75 acres off Hwy 212 outside of Monticello.


----------



## ditchdoc24

ok.... one of my clubs is on jackson lake rd across from martins marina and the other is off 212 east of monticello


----------



## ditchdoc24

anybody have any luck yesterday???


----------



## GA DAWG

I didnt go to my club.Probably be the first week in november before I go if I go at all.They just cut it last year and a man has put WAY to many cows on it.Its bad.I would not have even got in it but it was half price and its a place to camp and coon hunt the wmas around it.


----------



## ditchdoc24

I went for a couple of hours yesterday evening and didn't see a thing.  I'll probably try a different stand tomorrow evening.


----------



## nevamiss270

Saw 2 deer saturday night and a decent 6-8 pt this morn.  He was moving too quick to get a shot at but at least i know he's there.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Going either tonight or tomorrow for the 1st time this season. Looking for a slickhead to put in the freezer if no mature buck appears.


----------



## ditchdoc24

good luck southpaw!!!! Let me know how you did!!!!


----------



## Bone Collector

*We need a new thread!*

This is page 25 for this thread! Most of the info listed is from 2004.  Somebody start a new thread.  Maybe name it Jasper County 2005.  I would start one, but I don't have anything to reprt yet.  I still haven't had the chance to go.  

Darrell


----------



## Timbo

976,good idea.

Well,I am having to sit this bow season out and will be dang lucky if I can make muzzle loading.(my reason is posted in hunting talk).But I have been at camp and plan on doing some more scouting.

looking forward to hearing from you guys about miss and hits.


----------



## creekside

O.K. I started a new thread (Jasper county 2005) so lets hear whats going on in Jasper County.


----------



## leo

*I also have not gotten to the woods*

yet  

Family issues and things like that have caused me to miss the 1'st bow opener in a while  

Timbo, I read your other thread and just glad you are getting better.

I hope to get down and at least ck my camera and look around this week 

This thread has continued for a while   but y'all can start as many threads as you like on Jasper County we can use all of the info that we can get, and I enjoy reading them all


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Wish I had something to post and talk about. Still haven't been able top get to the woods yet. With a 5 month old baby hard to get away. But trying to get the honey-do's done also. Better to sacrifice a few hot bow hunting days in return for going during the November rut.


----------



## Timbo

This is what I have gathered from some club members.



Its to dang hot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t bird

We leased some land this year off of Aldridge rd and Clybel rd. on a chicken farm. Backs up to Wma. Seen lots of White Oaks. A few Persimmons, most are still green, but loaded. Some small rubs. Headed up friday to bow hunt if it ain't to durn hot


----------

